# The Bonnie Blue Flag



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

In a recent thread that was a gift to me from Benjamin Glasser (THANKS!) the song 'Bonnie Blue Flag' was posted. It has become apparent that their is ignorance regarding this piece of American history. So, I thought I would post a bit on the history of this noble banner. It was originally the flag of the Republic of West Florida. (Another bit of history that is most often not known.) Rather than my rambling on here is the Wikipedia link to a history of the Bonnie Blue.

Bonnie Blue Flag - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here are the complete lyrics of the song:

We are a band of brothers, Native to the soil 
Fighting for the property We gained by honest toil. 
And when our rights were threatened, The cry rose near and far; 
Hurrah for the Bonnie Blue Flag That bears a single star! 
chorus: Hurrah! Hurrah! For Southern rights, Hurrah! 
Hurrah for the Bonnie Blue Flag That bears a single star! 

As long as the Union Was faithful to her trust, 
Like friends and brethren, kind were we, and just; 
But now, when Northern treachery Attempts our rights to mar, 
We hoist on high the Bonnie Blue flag That bears a single star. 

First gallant South Carolina Nobly made the stand, 
Then came Alabama And took her by the hand; 
Next, quickly, Mississippi, Georgia, and Florida, 
All raised on high the Bonnie Blue flag That bears a single star. 

Ye men of valor gather round The banner of the right, 
Texas and fair Louisiana Join us in the fight; 
Davis, our loved President, And Stephens statesmen are; 
Now rally round the Bonnie Blue Flag That bears a single star. 

And here's to brave Virginia, The Old Dominion State. 
With the young Confederacy At length has linked her fate. 
Impelled by her example, Now other States prepare 
To hoist on high the Bonnie Blue flag That bears a single star. 

Then here's to our Confederacy, Strong we are and brave, 
Like patriots of old we'll fight, Our heritage to save. 
And rather than submit to shame, To die we would prefer 
So cheer for the Bonnie Blue flag That bears a single star. 

Then cheer, boys, cheer, Raise a joyous shout 
For Arkansas and North Carolina Now have both gone out; 
And let another rousing cheer For Tennessee be given 
The single star of the Bonnie Blue Flag Has grown to be eleven!


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 20, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Fighting for the property We gained by honest toil.



Hmmm. I think I think this Yankee better leave that one alone.


----------



## BJClark (Aug 20, 2009)

For many they still consider it the Republic of West Florida!!


----------



## ADKing (Aug 20, 2009)

Even better to hoist aloft once more this bonnie blue banner
File:BlueBanner.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:BM_Harl_1460-5.svg

For Christ's Crown and Covenant


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

Jon Peters said:


> LawrenceU said:
> 
> 
> > Fighting for the property We gained by honest toil.
> ...




Hee, hee, hee. . . 

-----Added 8/20/2009 at 06:54:37 EST-----



ADKing said:


> Even better to hoist aloft once more this bonnie blue banner
> File:BlueBanner.png - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> File:BM Harl 1460-5.svg - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> For Christ's Crown and Covenant



A hearty, 'Amen!'


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Jon Peters said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



You are a brave soul.


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Jon Peters said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



I didn't know we were allowed to say that on the PB. I was under the impression that positive comments about our 16th President were strictly forbidden. In response to this new found freedom to speak positivily of the North, I'd like to add that General Grant was a supurb leader and general.


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

This might require a move to P & G


----------



## Jon Peters (Aug 20, 2009)

Berean said:


> This might require a move to P & G



We'll have to create a moderated President Lincoln forum.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

Long Live King George!!


----------



## PointyHaired Calvinist (Aug 20, 2009)

A couple of tidbits...

Verse 1, line 2 was often sung "*fighting for our liberty with treasure, blood, and toil."* No one is quite sure which was original.

The "Republic of West Florida" was actually in Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama now. This former Floridian thought they rightfully belonged to us.


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 20, 2009)

PointyHaired Calvinist said:


> A couple of tidbits...
> 
> Verse 1, line 2 was often sung "*fighting for our liberty with treasure, blood, and toil."* No one is quite sure which was original.
> 
> The "Republic of West Florida" was actually in Louisiana, Mississippi, and Alabama now. This former Floridian thought they rightfully belonged to us.




We sang it both ways. I'm not sure which is original either.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Jon Peters said:
> 
> 
> > LawrenceU said:
> ...



The proper considered response to this is, I believe...

"RAT BRAINS!"


----------



## Hungus (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow the Republic lasted 74 days before being annexed. but of course near and dear to my heart the bonnie blue flag served as the inspiration for the first Flag of the Republic of Texas.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2009)

Herald said:


> Jon, that never stopped me from jumping in and stirring the pot. You don't believe me? Watch this...
> 
> "Abraham Lincoln was a great American!"
> 
> Now, watch my dear southern brethren froth at the mouth and have a conniption fit. It's always great entertainment.



Remember the list of 'Leading Characters' in T.W.Dixon's "The Clansman"

Charles Sumner Of Massachusetts
Gen. Benjamin F. Butler Of Fort Fisher
Andrew Johnson The President
U. S. Grant The Commanding General
*Abraham Lincoln The Friend of the South*

The Project Gutenberg eBook of The Clansman, by Thomas Dixon.

Warning: Link not politically correct. The story is about Presbyterians.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

What's so great about the old south? Isn't it the 21st century?


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> What's so great about the old south? Isn't it the 21st century?



You're about to find out...


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Berean said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > What's so great about the old south? Isn't it the 21st century?
> ...



I haven't heard the muskets or Napoleon cannons firing yet. Maybe that's just because Lawrence hasn't read the question...


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

> I haven't heard the muskets or Napoleon cannons firing yet. Maybe that's just because Lawrence hasn't read the question...





We'll just keep it up there where he sees it.


----------



## Edward (Aug 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> I haven't heard the muskets or Napoleon cannons firing yet.



Ignorance is to be pitied, not ridiculed.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Edward said:


> Ignorance is to be pitied, not ridiculed.



Is saying "y'all" really that great though?


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

If you're going to mix it up with these guys then you need to change your girly avatar.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is to be pitied, not ridiculed.
> ...



rayt brynz !!


----------



## Sven (Aug 20, 2009)

Weren't the Southerners fighting for their rats?


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Berean said:


> If you're going to mix it up with these guys then you need to change your girly avatar.



Whoa... my little sister _is_ kind of girly, isn't she?!  

[Edit - We're not talking about my current avatar; I took down the one of my sister.]


----------



## Berean (Aug 20, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Berean said:
> 
> 
> > If you're going to mix it up with these guys then you need to change your girly avatar.
> ...



Unless _your_ name is Calista.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Okay, I took Calista down for now. It's hard to appreciate her cuteness in the pic unless it is larger, anyway. Now I have Tristan, my nephew. He looks like he can take on them southerners, especially if it's a matter of eatin' corn bread, a bowl o' red, or maybe some grits!


----------



## Hungus (Aug 20, 2009)

Depends on how Tristan eats his grits. Grits need to be had with sausage*, and big cats paw biscuits and sawmill gravy

*whole hog sausage.

Grandad made his own cornmeal and sausage. That was good stuff.

Oh and how is he on sorghum? greens? He looks old enough to have taken his first dead, how many points was it?

You know how you tell a rich man here in Georgia right? He has 2 cars on blocks in his front yard.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Hungus said:


> Depends on how Tristan eats his grits. Grits need to be had with sausage*, and big cats paw biscuits and sawmill gravy
> 
> *whole hog sausage.
> 
> Grandad made his own cornmeal and sausage. That was good stuff.



That's nothing. He was bottle fed on that stuff after grinding it in a blender. The blender broke after the second whole hog though.



> Oh and how is he on sorghum? greens?



Sorghum? Well, he does have more teeth coming in so his gums _are_ rather sore. Do you have spell check, by the way?

Greens? Well, he likes them best in the crayon variety. Yesterday at Applebee's he was munching on the orange pretty good though. 



> He looks old enough to have taken his first dead, how many points was it?



Trust me, he'll definitely be a Calvinist when he's older--he bagged a five pointer.



> You know how you tell a rich man here in Georgia right? He has 2 cars on blocks in his front yard.



But how many Georgians are needed for a full set of teeth?

. . . Yeah, I think Tristan is up to the task.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 20, 2009)

Sorghum is a thixotropic syrup made from certain grasses. You mix it with butter and put it on your biscuits.

We could probably take him in and raise him OK but if he wasn't born here he won't ever really take completely.


----------



## Grillsy (Aug 20, 2009)

This may be the greatest thread ever.

Deo Vindice! My fellow Southrons!


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 20, 2009)

Butter and sorghum on biscuits, eh? Well, Spurgeon talked about eating butter and honey on biscuits so I think we both know what I'm going to stick with.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

Look, I love Spurgeon and looking at his pictures, the man must have eaten well, but have you ever eaten british food? There is a reason I lost 4 stones when I lived over there. Let me tell you we have much better food.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 21, 2009)

Does London Broil count?

If not, then no, I don't think I've ever eaten British food. I figured it was similar to American food.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh no, it is not similar at all. The meat is not aged, but the cheese is (good for the cheese bad for the meat) and that is just the start. Bangers, Pickled Kippers, Mince Pie, kernel corn on pizza. *shudders*


----------



## Edward (Aug 21, 2009)

Hungus said:


> Sorghum is a thixotropic syrup made from certain grasses. You mix it with butter and put it on your biscuits.
> 
> We could probably take him in and raise him OK but if he wasn't born here he won't ever really take completely.



No, not worth the risk. The boy would probably pizen everyone the first time he tried to fix a mess of poke sallat.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

Yeah, and I bet he would want steamed vegetables with his mexican food. Oh well.


----------



## Knoxienne (Aug 21, 2009)

AThornquist said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > Ignorance is to be pitied, not ridiculed.
> ...



It beats addressing everyone as "you guys" especially when women are being addressed. Y'all is grammatically correct. We've all just been taught to hate it because it's Southern.


----------



## Glenn Ferrell (Aug 21, 2009)

Knoxienne said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > Edward said:
> ...



The Apostle Paul understood:

*We give thanks to God always for you all...*
[1 Thess. 1:2a]​


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2009)

Glenn Ferrell said:


> Knoxienne said:
> 
> 
> > AThornquist said:
> ...



The Revised New Jersey version translates it as "youse guys."


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2009)

Fuhgedabodit = rat brains


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 21, 2009)

Herald said:


> Glenn Ferrell said:
> 
> 
> > Knoxienne said:
> ...



Usually used in an address to the crowd at union meetings by the piers. It often has a &%$# between youse & guys.

The Archie Bunker version was " youz people ". That's the NY/NJ hybrid.


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Glenn Ferrell said:
> ...



Rich, you're from south Jersey. Anything south of exit 11 is below the Mason-Dixon line as far as this former Hudson County resident is concerned.


----------



## Montanablue (Aug 21, 2009)

"Youze people" is probably my favorite way to be addressed. Seriously. I grin everytime someone does it. I find it weirdly charming in a Brooklyn cab driver kind of way.


----------



## Rich Koster (Aug 21, 2009)

Herald said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



Correct. I'm exit 5. I195 is the MD line


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2009)

Montanablue said:


> "Youze people" is probably my favorite way to be addressed. Seriously. I grin everytime someone does it. I find it weirdly charming in a Brooklyn cab driver kind of way.



You _tawkin _to me?  I do miss the vernacular and accent of my hometown.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 21, 2009)

Hungus said:


> Yeah, and I bet he would want steamed vegetables with his mexican food. Oh well.



 Our area consists of two main groups of people: whites and Hispanics (mostly Mexicans). We know our way around Mexican food.


----------



## Berean (Aug 21, 2009)

Andrew, your photo album link doesn't work. At least for me.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

Berean said:


> Andrew, your photo album link doesn't work. At least for me.



Its because the H is missing in his link try http://www.puritanboard.com/members/athornquist-albums-pictures-athornquist-his-sisters-nephew.html

I bet he still eats steamed veggies with his mexican food though.


----------



## Berean (Aug 21, 2009)

That's the fix. Thanks, Kelly.


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 21, 2009)

Hungus said:


> I bet he still eats steamed veggies with his mexican food though.



That's messed up. I never thought I would be accused of such hideousity. 




Berean said:


> That's the fix. Thanks, Kelly.



My bad. I fixed the link.

-----Added 8/21/2009 at 09:17:45 EST-----

By the way, my initial question was actually serious (although I admittedly worded it in such a way that would make things . . . fun). Where does this southern pride/love come from? It is foreign to this Californian. I had (obviously distant) cousins on both the North and South so I really am just an indifferent historical observer. I don't understand where you are coming from.


----------



## Hungus (Aug 21, 2009)

As a child of both the South (family from Georgia and Virginia) and Texas. I happen to get it from both sides. It is a function of culture and identity. Kind of like identifying with a football team only on a much larger and grander scale.


----------



## WarrenInSC (Aug 21, 2009)

BJClark said:


> For many they still consider it the Republic of West Florida!!



Actually, I thought West Florida was just Yankee name for Lower Alabama.

-----Added 8/21/2009 at 09:47:49 EST-----



Jon Peters said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Jon Peters said:
> ...



Not forbidden Sir, just not spoken of in polite society.


----------



## DAW (Aug 21, 2009)

I love to eat grits, especially when I'm contemplating the Christian faith of Genl. Lee, old Stonewall and J.E.B. Stuart. It goes down well with a tall glass of unsweetened iced tea, not that sweet stuff the Georgians like to drink.



David
Member, CCCC/PCA
Texas


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2009)

DAW said:


> I love to eat grits, especially when I'm contemplating the Christian faith of Genl. Lee, old Stonewall and J.E.B. Stuart. It goes down well with a tall glass of unsweetened iced tea, not that sweet stuff the Georgians like to drink.



Please take a moment and set up your signature ---> The PuritanBoard - Signature/Profile Reqts

Thanks.


----------



## Herald (Aug 21, 2009)

WarrenInSC said:


> BJClark said:
> 
> 
> > For many they still consider it the Republic of West Florida!!
> ...



I'm going to Georgia and wear my "Friend of Sherman" T-shirt. Anyone care to join me?


----------



## Hungus (Aug 22, 2009)

Herald said:


> I'm going to Georgia and wear my "Friend of Sherman" T-shirt. Anyone care to join me?



When's your funeral? 

On a similar note I have considered going to the Liberty campus wearing my "Michael Servetus: On Fire for Jesus since 1553" shirt (yes I really do have one)


----------



## AThornquist (Aug 22, 2009)

Oooo Robert made a death joke. *slaps on wrist* (But really, that's hilarious.)


----------



## LawrenceU (Aug 22, 2009)

Says to self: 'Restraint'.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Aug 23, 2009)

Herald said:


> I'm going to Georgia and wear my "Friend of Sherman" T-shirt. Anyone care to join me?



All I can say is that if you do such a thing, Bill, it was nice knowing you. 


Oh, BTW, my son and I went to see a movie last night in Edison, NJ and there was a group of young people there in line who were dropping the f-bomb about every third word during their conversation. May son says to me, "Do you hear those New Jersey accents?" LOL


----------



## Edward (Aug 23, 2009)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Oh, BTW, my son and I went to see a movie last night in Edison, NJ and there was a group of young people there in line who were dropping the f-bomb about every third word during their conversation. May son says to me, "Do you hear those New Jersey accents?" LOL



I was dining in a hotel recently. One of the guys at the next table was tossing in an Anglo-Saxon monosyllable about every other sentence. Of course, a yankee accent. I looked around, no children in earshot, so I didn't do anything. 

But it does bring to mind the question of whether mothers in the north have ever heard of Octagon soap.


----------

